# Plowing steep driveway......Any ideas?



## Tim Zimmerman

I work for a small landscape company that does snow removal, and have a dodge 2500 with a boss dxt plow...... the driveway we are trying to plow has no good approach, and is about a 45 degree angle, with a hard right turn at the top... about 150 ft long, we were curious if you guys would have any idea on how we could plow this either with shovels the truck or anything that might help.


----------



## seville009

How has it been done in the past? I’d start there. Just st ask the homeowner if you’re not sure.


----------



## pnoone

We’ve got a Ram 2500 with a Western MVP3 and do a lot of long, steep driveways. For the really steep ones we sometimes take the blowers off the truck and have them clear a line on each side so the truck tires can contact the asphalt. Haven’t met a driveway we couldn’t get up yet.


----------



## scottr

I do many steep drives, most of them I can back up a couple truck leanghts in a foot of snow, then drop my front or back plow and push out that small section, now you have a clear run to do the same thing over again, keep working your way up, clearing as you go. Others I can do a hearing bone pattern, pushing off some to the left then to the right little by little you get a cleared path open, then you can carry or wing the rest back. Have to charge accordingly of course. This picture Im pushing left and right working my way down a fairly steep drive, 
Pictures dont show the steepness, the drive goes down between the trees.


----------



## sbronemann

I have a client I plow for and my AWD John Deere with a 54" blade does amazing on. It's a very similar approach but the John Deere handled it with ease! The X7xx machines are very good at a lot of things and are a really useful tool! Just my .02


----------



## inconquerable

I would back up and push down hill if possible.


----------



## Bighammer

Good snow tires can help a lot.


----------



## MrSteve

I typically open up the bottom by the access road....then back up and plow down. At some point I have to plow up...and reduce resistance by maxing out angle to push snow to the side, rather than pushing the full pile up hill.....just my technique!


----------



## ConnorExum

Tim Zimmerman said:


> I work for a small landscape company that does snow removal, and have a dodge 2500 with a boss dxt plow...... the driveway we are trying to plow has no good approach, and is about a 45 degree angle, with a hard right turn at the top... about 150 ft long, we were curious if you guys would have any idea on how we could plow this either with shovels the truck or anything that might help.


Are you saying the grade is 100% or 45 degrees steep?


----------



## Bighammer

I know plowing downhill is easier, but uphill doesn't spill from the end of the plow (8' straight blade) like downhill does.


----------



## ConnorExum

I would go with tire chains and front and rear axle driver controlled traction aides


----------



## JBMohler

Lift the blade and take half off the top first pass, plow down as much as you can. If there is any question of ice, it needs to be treated before storm. Ive been sideways on those drives more than once, oh how much I knew when I was 22...


----------



## jonniesmooth

I got called to bid a steep drive. She said it was 35° angle, and that they had trouble fighting with the snowblower up and down the drive, so they hired it done. The people they hired quit, due to the angle.
She was supposed to text me her address, so I could go look at it. She never did, but I knew which street it was on, so I went and looked. There are 3 in the cul de sac with steep drives. The worst one had a 6' apron then 30' of 35° drop driveway to a 10' pad in front of the garage.
She never called me. I'm afraid if I back my 1025r down there to pull the snow out, that I will need to winch it up with one of my trucks. And what if it's slippery and I slide into the garage door?


----------



## LockedUP

My drive is 800 ft and steep. stupid steep. Been doing it for 20 plus years. Ice is bad you can kill yourself easy.. I have sanded backing down with a spotter...if Im out and we get too much snow I will clean the approach and back up as far as I can get...its not as steep 300 ft up for a while.
Tires are new every 2 years..I just sell the barely used ones for a good price. Lockers in both ends is a lifesaver esp if one side hits ice..Weight in the rear is a must. I have a sander so im all set..Ice and warm ground warm snow will ruin your day. Know your conditions and limits. Steep drives need a truck and sander no way around it. esp in northern Vt.


----------



## green frog

I have a very similar driveway. Last year i had 600lbs or ballast and AT tires. Over 6 inches of snow tires would spin and struggle sum. This year i Increase to 750lbs of ballast and put real snow tires on. Mastercraft MSR. I now just drive right up the driveway. Both years same truck and mvp3.


----------



## sven1277

Just say no. We don't take anymore difficult driveways. I'm not going to damage or get onemy trucks stuck over one driveway when there are plenty more easy ones out there.


----------



## Bighammer

This one isn't real steep, but it can drift pretty bad. Shots from this morning...


----------

